# A Cold Friday Night Conversation



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Bomb cyclone- what the heck, never heard of it. At any rate it's cold. Hope you are ok where you are. Check in and let us know, and what's going on.

Probably puts a big damper on weekend plans. But still interested so fire away.

Here actually has been absolutely fantastic. Cold but fantastic. Ranges from 20s- teens at nigh. But zero rain and clear as a bell.

I am a horrible sleeper, but better temps means more covers. More covers means better sleep. More sleep means more dreams. And I have had some weird ones. As said before mine are all complete and utter nonsense. Also a rarity for me a few nights of you wake up feeling like you have had a whole nights sleep and it/ time to get up, but it's only like 3 . Love that.

Get your powerball if available where you are and of the mind. I know it's ridiculous odds, and coupled with me being me, my chances are dreadful. But I got my ticket for the 550 million. What would you do with it? 

As always just some starters. Add whatever you like.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Lots of snow yesterday and now going even colder.
I'm a Brit. I still struggle with extremes of cold (and heat).
I need to win that lottery!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Snowed yesterday, not too much though. A few inches. But the windchill + the cold today is making me MISERABLE! :sad: All weekend it's gonna be super cold, but next week it'll go to the 30's & 40's. So that'll be kinda nice.

I'm literally not doing anything this weekend but staying in the warm house watching movies. LOL. 
I did get some riding in once this week, but only 1 day because it wasn't deathly cold after work. :icon_rolleyes: Ugh! So over winter.

But, at least it's Friday. :smile: TGIF!!!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

TGIF!!!! This should be our last night in the teens/20s and tomorrow the cloud cover is coming in with an expected high in the 50s. We'll be riding:cowboy: and doing farm chores. Everything that piled up while we were gone plus replacing hoses:evil:. Sunday we are cooking for a crowd. Tacos for 25 - 30. YUMMMMM.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Hardy ever buy lottery tickets but did for last Saturday's drawing, 5 of them. Didn't even have one number the same! LOL Forgot for Wednesday but hubby is going to town today so I'll have him pick some up. Along with pizza if he's in the mood for it for supper tonight. Papa John's is having a BOGO deal right now.


Lottery winnings: do some remodeling of the house, maybe build another barn, new truck and LQ horse trailer for me, a new truck for hubby, have my friend's electric bill sent to me so she will quit setting her thermostat to 48 degrees, buy the property next door although I think he's asking way too much for it, share some with family, hire a weekly cleaning lady and a farm hand. But the first thing I'd do before even cashing in the ticket would be to install a gate at the end of our driveway! One plus of being off the beaten path is that even GPS can't find us. LOL


I'm more than ready for break in these frigid temps.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

REALLY cold here with blowing snow, it isn't worth trying to blow out the lane and the snow will just drift back in again.

I think since the hydro has stayed on YEAH!!! I may bake some cookies this afternoon. Some nice comfort food, peanut butter for one batch and old fashioned molasses cookies, something to do; I hate doing housework so cooking is what it will be. A stir fry for supper.
We have one tractor in the drive shed hooked up to the generator and the big one out in the pole barn hooked up to the snowblower so we are ready for what Mother Nature throws at us. just hope we don't need to use them.

Hubby is booked for surgery on Mon so we will have to get the drive cleaned out, maybe Sun afternoon and hope it stays that way overnight.

Happy Friday night to everyone.

Good Luck with the lottery tickets JCnGrace


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I feel for all you folks in the East getting hit with this storm. Never heard of a bomb cyclone either @aubie, but I saw that is what they are calling it on the news. 


We are actually finally getting some decent temps now. After being in -40 all through Christmas & New Years. Right now it is -8(celsius) which feels downright balmy. I have riding tonight for the first time in over a month. Tomorrow it sounds like some friends are coming out to go snowmobiling then have a bonfire - while they snowmobile I will get my mileage run in (20km) as that is what i consider a good time  

I don't buy lottery tickets....which is unfortunate b/c you can't win if you don't buy. IF I happened to end up with a winner I would pay off all my debts. Then go somewhere warm for a vacation and be able to afford to pay someone to look after all my critters for me while I was gone. That's as far as I've thought  

Hope everyone stays warm - I like @Woodhaven idea of baking cookies. Yum!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

JCnGrace said:


> Hardy ever buy lottery tickets but did for last Saturday's drawing, 5 of them. Didn't even have one number the same! LOL Forgot for Wednesday but hubby is going to town today so I'll have him pick some up. Along with pizza if he's in the mood for it for supper tonight. Papa John's is having a BOGO deal right now.
> 
> 
> Lottery winnings: do some remodeling of the house, maybe build another barn, new truck and LQ horse trailer for me, a new truck for hubby, have my friend's electric bill sent to me so she will quit setting her thermostat to 48 degrees, buy the property next door although I think he's asking way too much for it, share some with family, hire a weekly cleaning lady and a farm hand. But the first thing I'd do before even cashing in the ticket would be to install a gate at the end of our driveway! One plus of being off the beaten path is that even GPS can't find us. LOL
> ...


I don't normally do it. And only got 1 this time. Didn't even know it was that high. Got it last night.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

edited


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I really feel for you guys on the East Coast. If that happened here, you would here the loudest sound, audible 4 states East, of the folks here whining and catterwauling their poor hineys off. We NEVER get weather like that. 

Here it is raining, like 39F? 42F? cold enough, though, that you feel the damp chill in your bones. Dry cold is much easier to deal with.

Hey, @*aubie* , you should look into buying yourself a 'weighted blanket'. This is a blanket that has extra weight sewn into it. the weight gives a hugging, calming affect to a lot of people, especially those on the Autistic spetrum, such as my eldest son. I bought him one, and I tried sleeping under it a couple of times ( did not like it, too hot) but the instant he put it over himself, he LOVED IT! said it is the best Christmas gift he has ever had. It is NOT cheap, so I hope he loves and cares for it, but if it helps him fall asleep, it will be worth the $199. (smaller sizes are cheaper)

I hope to buy a Powerball ticket today. I had a friend, some 20 years ago, who won 7 million in the state lottery. It DOES happen.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I bought one too but it was for Mega Millions. How do you know you are too far off the beaten track? When 911 tells you that you will have to meet the ambulance at the nearest highway intersection....


----------



## Kriva (Dec 11, 2015)

Happy Friday!! I know things are bad when temperatures in the 50's seems like a heat wave! But it should be at least that warm this weekend, maybe even up to the low 60's. Since we live in our RV, keeping things from freezing in these temps was very difficult. Luckily our ground water source was fine. At first, the only thing that froze was the water hoses bringing water into the house. But, day two of freezing temps and our gray water tank froze. So we could get water in, but not out. Had to stay another night at the deer lease. Which really isn't that bad, we have our own cabin and a shared bathroom with a toilet and shower in it so I could still shower. It's just about 90 miles from work and I still had to get up and go to work the next morning. 

Of course our winter/freezing temp issues are nothing compared to the East Coast. I actually turned the TV onto the weather channel on Monday to see how bad it really is other places and to remind myself what I could be dealing with. I don't know how anyone can function with temperatures, snow fall, wind, etc...at the levels they are right now in some parts. Anyone having to deal with that has my sympathies. 

I bought my lottery tickets yesterday morning after no one won on Wednesday night (including me). Here in Texas, our state lottery (one of them) is up over $400 Million too. So I've got tickets for both. If I won, I'd almost immediately quit my job. I like what I do but hate the drive to/from work everyday. I'd purchase a larger amount of land here and probably some in several other states as well. Build a house. Probably buy a house for each of our kids and pay off their student debt. I would love to be able to give my kids each a fresh start. But I would also make it clear to them, that's it! From there on out you take care of yourself. And then maybe start a cattle ranch. Dreaming is fun )

Since this is the last weekend of deer season in our area, DH and I will spend some time cleaning out our cabin at the deer lease (we don't have the ability to go out there all year, only during deer and turkey season and a few other times) and taking stuff to storage. Then I've got a riding lesson on Sunday. And I have got to do some laundry at some point, it has piled up on me. 

Stay warm out there!!! Apple cider and sugar cookies with cinnamon on them sound good right now!!


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

I’ve been watching pictures on our news today showing the weather in the US. It looks really bad. I hope everyone stays warm and safe. I’ve never experienced weather that extreme so I can’t hope to understand.

We’re 38F/3C and sunny for the weekend. I’d like to say that I’ve a hundred plans but I’ve none. I think I’ll be pottering around the garden and house.

If I won the lottery I’d probably buy another house with land and stables. I don’t often buy a ticket as I think the odds of winning are so small why bother. A lottery winner bought an old and established hotel behind my house and has been running it as a business for years so it can be done.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

I can confirm the CT snow and cold. It's been a few years since I last used my heavy motorcycle onesie to go to work, but today and tomorrow (yes, NE boarding schools still have the occasional Saturday classes), it will be well worth it. The prospects of riding are dim, but maybe I can go and hug my horse. Groundwork is so important! 

I once visualized my chances of winning the lottery as follows: How often have you flown somewhere, and how often has your luggage appeared on the belt first (the equivalent of a win)? Or even among the first ten? Multiply those odds by a few million (in the denominator, not the numerator), and you can estimate just how lucky you'd have to be to win. To me, gambling should be the equivalent of entertainment. If it's not worth your while to spend a few hundred bucks on some kinds of tickets, but instead it amuses you to spend the same amount on some gambling related activity, there is no harm in that. The only difference is that there are no "symphony-goers anonymous" support groups.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

And now that for whatever reason I am seeing a "Recent Discussions" area I am realizing there is much more than what I normally see... Don't think I have ever been down this far. Now twice in one day.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Happy Friday! It was snowy yesterday here in South Central PA, and today it's just miserably cold and windy. It was 8 degrees this morning and gusting 20+ MPH, walking from the parking lot to my building at work was MISERABLE. 

I'm driving with my friend/coworker to drop her son off in Virginia tomorrow, she's buying me a tank of gas. I know she wants to get out of the house as well as have some "friend" time so I'm totally OK with that. 

I haven't bought a lottery ticket but I might tonight! I keep saying that I used up all my luck in other places, but who knows. If I won something that big, I'd probably go ahead and buy my boyfriend and I our dream property, have a custom cabin built, and a really nice barn- with a full-time barn manager who goes out and fills water buckets when it's 10 below


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've been hauling water down to my outside troughs with a garbage can because I'm not rich enough to have electricity for a heating coil... or so my husband says... We blew out my line but when we went to run the water it froze on the way down! I'm also carrying jugs of hot water down to the barn for the inside buckets... Boohoo on me...


It's Friday night and I'm on Atkins. I will have to cook dinner if I can't talk my boys into taking me to dinner and I'm running out of things to watch on Netflix. Hallmark isn't running my movies and Harlequin had boring books this month...


Whatever shall I do?!


PS - @Mulefeather... I have a custom cabin!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

As most know, I am a horseplayer. As such very familiar with odds. To say my odds of winning are absolutely atrociously long is an understatement of epic proportion. Why I normally don't play lottery at all. Add in luck. I don't believe there is such a thing. Maybe partly because I absolutely don't have any. 

But I gave it a whirl. If I do win I have said before I would be milk carton gone. Have you seen this Aubie? 

The truth is I probably won't be hard to find. In Kentucky. Down on the rail. Big drink in my hand. I'll be the one with the pretty girls. Stop by and say hello.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Ok, who's cold? Supposed to be 14 here tonight.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It's 14 here right now. It should get down to 8 in time for me to get up and feed horses...


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

29 at the moment and supposed to go down to 24... Yes, no comparison to you guys, but it's COLD for here *shiver*


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Hot and cold being relative/subjective terms, we're catching a break in the cold. It hit 45 degrees today. Daughter hopped on her horse and I pulled the grandkids around on a sled. Way nicer than the subzero temps we've had.









I'm going to buy some lottery tickets tomorrow. If I win? That would be interesting. I wouldn't mind giving it a shot.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I hope this posts --- I had a big post in the 50's thread, got a screen freeze and lost it.

DH buys lottery tickets every week --- we are at the ages that it would be our luck to hit the "more money than brains" lottery, lollol. I would buy up several hundred acres and spend the rest of my days trail riding on my own land, lol

We got to 30(F) today, first day we've been out of the 20's in at least a week. 

Our weather folks explained what a bomb cyclone is but I'm not sure I got it right. According to them, the term "bomb cyclone" has been around for many years. It happens when the millibars drop very rapidly or "bomb". This storm dropped 24 millibars in a very short period of time --- less than a day. it almost looked like it wanted to form a hurricane eye _ it was eerie.

My sympathies to anyone caught up in the storm ---- especially those of you with livestock to care for.


Supper was scrambled eggs for me. DH ate his usual salad. 

The American Farm Bureau Annual Convention is being held in Nashville, TN this coming week. They are expecting ~7,000 ranchers and farmers from all over the U.S. To attend. One of their primary concerns is foreign trade. Donald Teump will allegedly be attending some portion of the convention, supposedly to address the foreign trade issue. Presidents are given an invitation every year to attend but Trump's visit will be the first of a sitting president since H.W. "Poppy" Bush attended a convention in the 90's.

My family doesn't farm anymore but I am surrounded by farms that produce soy and corn on a large scale and run large herds of beef cattle. I will be interest in learning what Trump has to say.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

It has been unseasonably warm here! 
Today was almost 50* the nights get down in the 20's*.
Our snow and ice melted, it feels like April. I could work up the arena and use it BUT tomorrow freezing rain and snow the first part of next week.
I need to get to WY to pick up a horse I bought but it might not be until the later part of the week or the week after now.

If I won the lottery I'd buy a place in southern NV or northern AZ to winter at. Come back up here for the summer.


----------



## Phantomrose (Jul 25, 2016)

It snowed yesterday; work told my brother and I to stay home yesterday because there were barely any customers in the store, and most coworkers called out anyway. Today, it was really cold, and went into work. It was a normal work day- busy at the normal times, though it died down quick once 3pm hit. I am wondering what tomorrow will be like. It's currently 1F here, with the windchill, it is -4F.


----------



## PunchnMe (Jan 1, 2018)

farmpony84 said:


> I've been hauling water down to my outside troughs with a garbage can because I'm not rich enough to have electricity for a heating coil... or so my husband says... We blew out my line but when we went to run the water it froze on the way down! I'm also carrying jugs of hot water down to the barn for the inside buckets... Boohoo on me...
> 
> 
> It's Friday night and I'm on Atkins. I will have to cook dinner if I can't talk my boys into taking me to dinner and I'm running out of things to watch on Netflix. Hallmark isn't running my movies and Harlequin had boring books this month...
> ...


D ya have Heartland? (How are Canadian shows so good?!) also there is a cute TV show called When Calls The Heart. Oh so good and the Mountie is mostly stuck to his horse. (I luv that!)


----------



## PunchnMe (Jan 1, 2018)

Oh, and the stinkin spigots are frozen and the animals were thirsty... (no amount of hot water could get them to work. Ugh...) (BTW teenage rant against Mother Nature. sorry Mother Nature.) Had to take water from the house with five-gallon buckets all around the yard to water the animals... tiring. ;P


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Woodhaven said:


> REALLY cold here with blowing snow, it isn't worth trying to blow out the lane and the snow will just drift back in again.
> 
> I think since the hydro has stayed on YEAH!!! I may bake some cookies this afternoon. Some nice comfort food, peanut butter for one batch and old fashioned molasses cookies, something to do; I hate doing housework so cooking is what it will be. A stir fry for supper.
> We have one tractor in the drive shed hooked up to the generator and the big one out in the pole barn hooked up to the snowblower so we are ready for what Mother Nature throws at us. just hope we don't need to use them.
> ...



Why thank you very much @Woodhaven!



aubie said:


> As most know, I am a horseplayer. As such very familiar with odds. To say my odds of winning are absolutely atrociously long is an understatement of epic proportion. Why I normally don't play lottery at all. Add in luck. I don't believe there is such a thing. Maybe partly because I absolutely don't have any.
> 
> But I gave it a whirl. If I do win I have said before I would be milk carton gone. Have you seen this Aubie?
> 
> The truth is I probably won't be hard to find. In Kentucky. Down on the rail. Big drink in my hand. I'll be the one with the pretty girls. Stop by and say hello.



Hey if Churchill Downs is going to be the track that you live at you'll be close enough to bring your latest squeeze to dinner at our house every once in while. LOL


----------



## EventingAero (Jan 3, 2018)

Just lost power  Our roads are flooded and heat is gone. It's 15 below 0 right now


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Ok that's serious for real.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

JCnGrace said:


> Why thank you very much @Woodhaven!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Churchill, Keeneland, Turfway, Kentucky Downs. Out to Del Mar for summer opening. I'm going to be a high rolling Aubie.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

PunchnMe said:


> Oh, and the stinkin spigots are frozen and the animals were thirsty... (no amount of hot water could get them to work. Ugh...) (BTW teenage rant against Mother Nature. sorry Mother Nature.) Had to take water from the house with five-gallon buckets all around the yard to water the animals... tiring. ;P


I'm caught up on both of those!


----------



## PunchnMe (Jan 1, 2018)

@EventingAero That's harsh! @farmpony84 It's horrible


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Just saw the updated odds. 292 million to 1 single ticket on powerball.

And that Americans spent 80 billion- yes with a b, billion on lottery last year.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

With the big numbers in the national lotteries, I buy a ticket for the state one figuring I would win a lot less money but my odds are better since people are investing in the high ones. So far my plan isn't working out so well. : (
Wet but above freezing here in NW Oregon. Seriously sorry for those in the east. Hope it warms up for you soon...real soon.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I feel for those colder than we. Had (hoping) our last really cold night. 4th year with no heat. Surprised how well the house did for its age. 54 was the low inside. Pulled all the down out for the first time to sleep under since I moved from Tx. Glad I hadn't sold it off like all the rest of the stuff. Had a great ride this AM. Even though the promised 50s didn't make it to this part of the world in the sun it was really nice. Now I just need a saddle warmer. My numbers didn't win anything and this state has no lottery. If I make it into FL I'll get one before I head home.


----------



## PunchnMe (Jan 1, 2018)

Highest it's been this week!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My weather thing says it's going to be -2 tonight. This is ridiculous!


----------



## PunchnMe (Jan 1, 2018)

This is super annoying I had to go water the animals. I was using my nose to touch the screen [gloves not screen friendlu]i


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I am not good at posting pictures. If someone could post a picture of this forcast I would be much appreciative 

https://s3media.247sports.com/Uploads/Assets/209/18/8018209.PNG

Bounds points to those who spot what the weather man did.


----------



## PunchnMe (Jan 1, 2018)

@aubie Here ya go!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Many thanks. I will probably be calling on yo from time to time. I am on an iPad and one of the most frustrating things is copy and paste.

It makes racing posts positions a jumbled mess.


----------



## PunchnMe (Jan 1, 2018)

aubie said:


> Many thanks. I will probably be calling on yo from time to time. I am on an iPad and one of the most frustrating things is copy and paste.
> 
> It makes racing posts positions a jumbled mess.


Get ya there. I had one some time ago lol. (I also have a great photo editor on my phone if ya need it. Just changed my avatar with it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It took a little over 2 hours to clean six stalls, water each stall and then fill a garbage can of water to dump in an outside trough. The outside one will freeze but I can smash a hole in it with my axe in the morning. 

I had to make two trips to the house for the hot/warm water for the stall buckets. Even the creek is frozen so I'm filling a thing of water for the barn cats!

2 hours to prep/clean/ready the stalls and less than five minutes to bring them in. LOL....


----------



## PunchnMe (Jan 1, 2018)

@farmpony84 Yep, barn cleaning and watering. and feeding. watering is the worst though.  Took me 20 minutes for the watering.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

EventingAero said:


> Just lost power  Our roads are flooded and heat is gone. It's 15 below 0 right now


Just checking on you. Also in talking about weather, forget to say welcome to the forum, off topic particularly.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Ok the spot what the weatherman did thing didn't go so well. Here's the answer


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Meanwhile in the usually frozen north I am enjoying our customary January thaw. It's been in the forties and I've been riding in the afternoons. It even rained for an hour last night. 

Horses are stretched out on the snow or standing broadside to the sun, soaking up the warmth. Some people try to guess when the thaw will hit and coordinate calving with it. Not a big enough window for my liking, but it's worked for them for generations and the cows and calves do well.

Was watching the Joe Berry Cup (polo) in Wellington, Fla until my computer went wonky. My laptop is about 9 years old and even with occasional visits to the computer guru's shop it is having some ongoing problems. I didn't win the lottery last night, so I better start saving my loose change for a new one. 

Any preferences? Desktop vs laptop? Brand favorites (besides Apple)? I have a notebook for travel.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I have a desk top that is on the older side but I consider it my old reliable. The kids in many counties here were all given laptops (three different brands - lenovo, mac (two versions) air and chromebooks or ipads about 5 years ago. So far the chromebooks keypads don't hold up but are cheap to replace, the macs screens shatter or quit working but expensive to fix and the lenovo are holding their own. I'm going to look at laptops later this year - lenovo and dell to see pricewise and fixability which would make the best option. Now that you can attach drives for storage or use the cloud the portability is nice.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I guess I am kinda weird. I either want desktop or tablet. Don't care for laptop at all for some reason, even with wireless mouse fixin the little move your finger around the square stuff. I have a Samsung and an apple. Saw a really great Samsung one the other day for only 285 bucks. If looking for computer type things today I would probably look at that.


----------



## Phantomrose (Jul 25, 2016)

I like my desktop, well it’s more like a gaming desktop, bought back in 2013. It still runs pretty well, as long as I clean the inside every so often and take good care of it. I used to be a very avid gamer, although now I consider myself becoming more casual as the years go by. Now, I just use it for YouTube, and reading articles and stuff on the internet, with the occasional game, when I feel in a gaming mood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Snow is still on the ground here in eastern NC, which I actually enjoy, since it's a rarity. Temps haven't been above freezing for a week, really rare. Winter is my favorite time of year. Beats the heck out of 105* in July.

It got down to almost 0 F last night, and I woke up to my well pump frozen. And that's with a 100 watt halogen light in there. Got just enough hot water for the barn before it petered out to a trickle. 
Had to put a space heater in my pump house for about 20 minutes to get the pump running again. So all is good for now. Supposed to warm up to the 50's in a few days.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

We got to 32(F) yesterday but warmed thru the night. It started raining around 2:00 AM and is still pouring at 6:30 AM.

20 miles east, heading into and up the Cumberland Plateau, the temps are right at freeing or below ----- that means freezing rain and I-24 going over the top of Monteagle Mountain is probably "slicker 'n snot" 

Today we will heat up to the low-mid 40's, reach in the 50-60's later this week, then crash back down to the 30's by the end of the week, lollol

If it's still pouring rain by the time I let the horses out, I am putting lightweight/waterproof blankets on them. They are both early 20's and one is in insulin resistant remission ---- I am not sending them out to face a cold downpour nekkid,


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It was 15 when I got up and it's supposed to be 35 today but then it's showing snow and freezing rain with a low of 21.... Whatever will that do for the roads????


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I know lots of people And animals are more than just inconvenienced, but really suffering. Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

so... the kids went in 2 hours late and now I got a call that they are getting out 2 hours early! ****...


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

That really is silly. Would imagine it isn't really about safety but each state has rules on number of days/ hours that count as days. 

A personal note- I have slept better than I can remember. Woke up yesterday confused as to what day it was. Awesome.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well... They went only one day last week. The backroads have cleared for the most part. My road is still snow packed but it's a private road so no plows will come and we didn't feel it was bad enough to do it ourselves. There are patches of ice here and there so I think the school wanted to wait for daylight but now they are saying freezing rain should be here around 2 so the school sent everyone home in a panic... You know how it is...


We do have built in snow days so as of right now the kids are fine. But if they push it, they'll have make up days. It's only January!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

And we have 95% chance of rain this afternoon. Boo. It's so dry and dusty now. I am over muddy doggie feets. Of course mr smarty pants thinks it's hilarious.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Well... They went only one day last week. The backroads have cleared for the most part. My road is still snow packed but it's a private road so no plows will come and we didn't feel it was bad enough to do it ourselves. There are patches of ice here and there so I think the school wanted to wait for daylight but now they are saying freezing rain should be here around 2 so the school sent everyone home in a panic... You know how it is...
> 
> 
> We do have built in snow days so as of right now the kids are fine. But if they push it, they'll have make up days. It's only January!


Do you live in my neck of the woods?, lollol. My area had rain but the counties bordering The Cumbland Plateau and the Plateau had freezing rain. There was a big car pileup on I-75 down by Chattanooga this AM because of the slick roads. More traffic than usual as the Georgia Bulldogs won yesterday and folks are headed down to their next playoff game -----maybe, lol


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Traffic downtown for the game is bad. Well it always bad.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

It started misting here last night and turned into a steady downfall by 10pm. Still raining when I got up at 5 and hasn't stopped. Flash flood warnings are going up. Thankfully the temps are in the 50s. I was surprised they had school last week with the temps. The last Super was scared of his shadow and the kids sent home or school called for nothing. This one canceled the dress code and said if it is warm and not full of holes he'd allow it but there would be no cancelations.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

it's coming down outside now. We have unscheduled leave we can take but I'll ride it out another half hour...


----------

